# www.investopia.com



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't know which members are involved in the market. (I think its basically legalized gambling so that the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer by allowing the rich to sit on their losses until they tide out losses or are at a gain). But anyway, this website allows you to play using pretend money that mirrors the markets. I know nothing about the markets but a friend recommended this to me just to get my feet wet. Just wanted to forward it along.

www.investopia.com (just go to simulation)

enjoy


----------

